# Father Ted - horn music



## amandahugandkiss

Hi,

I was watching this episode of Father Ted ("Entertaining Father Stone"):






and noticed that the horn music at 22:41 is really beautiful. Does anyone know the name of this piece (I'm not sure if it's just part of the soundtrack, or it's a piece of classical music.)

Thanks


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

No Idea I'm not a father Ted fan either


----------

